# Facebook spreading cross-browser LilyJade worm, security experts warn



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Crossrider, a cross-browser extension development framework, is being used to malware writers to build a click-fraud worm called LilyJade that spreads on Facebook, security researchers from antivirus firm Kaspersky Lab warned.

Crossrider is a legitimate Javascript framework that implements a unified API (application programming interface) for building Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome and Internet Explorer extensions.

The API allows developers to write code that will run inside different browsers and, by extension, on different OSes. The framework is still in beta testing and its creators plan on adding support for Safari soon.

"It is quite rare to analyse a malicious file written in the form of a cross-platform browser plugin. It is, however, even rarer to come across plugins created using cross-browser engines," Kaspersky Lab malware expert Sergey Golovanov said yesterday.

The new LilyJade malware is being sold on underground forums for $1,000. Its creator claims that it can infect browsers running on Linux or Mac systems and that since it doesn't have any executable files, no antivirus program is designed to look for it.

The malware's purpose appears to be click fraud. It is capable of spoofing rogue advertisement modules on Yahoo, YouTube, Bing/MSN, AOL, Google and Facebook, Golovanov said. When users view or click on these ads, the malware's creators earn money through affiliate programs.

In order to spread, the malware leverages its control over infected browsers to piggyback on active Facebook sessions and send spam messages on behalf of authenticated Facebook users.

The links included in LilyJade's Facebook spam messages direct users to compromised websites that load the Nuclear Pack exploit kit into a hidden iframe, Golovanov said.

Exploit kits like Nuclear Pack attempt to exploit vulnerabilities in outdated software - usually browser plug-ins like Java, Flash Player or Adobe Reader - in order to infect computers with malware.

The concept of malware running inside the browser as an extension is not new, but it seems to be increasingly popular with malware writers. Last week, the Wikimedia Foundation warned users that seeing commercial ads on Wikipedia is most likely the result of their browsers being infected with malicious extensions.

Social networking worms also appear to be making a comeback. Last week, Symantec reported about a new variant of a worm called W32.Wergimog, which spreads by sending spam messages on Facebook, Hi5, Hyves, Linkedin, MySpace, Omegle and Twitter.

On May 17, researchers from Trend Micro reported about a different worm that spreads through several social networks and instant messaging applications.


Facebook spreading cross-browser LilyJade worm, security experts warn - Techworld.com


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

The writer of LilyJade is a clever little worm...he's perfectly comfortable with everyone knowing his identity because he's arguing it's a completely legit program.

Basically because it has a EULA (pretty novel for malware) and users have to "agree" to the "terms of service" to install the program. Because he knows nobody reads EULAs.

Also, because LilyJade removes other malware kits that may be installed. That's not so novel, however, other systems do that too. I believe ZeuS is one of them...just a way of killing the competition on the infected machine.

The reference to sites serving up Nuclear Pack in an iframe is new to me, though. Mundorff (the author of LilyJade) has been trying to lay the groundwork for blaming other people for "malicious use" of the program, because he's stated from the beginning that "other people could use it for bad reasons" and he's "concerned about that". So, now we have evidence of actual malicious activity through LilyJade - up till now it hasn't been causing damage to infected systems. I'm sure this was part of Mundorff's plan the whole time.


----------

